# what's a quick fix for sink & bath drain clogs?



## diyonthefly (Nov 24, 2009)

i noticed that if i pour some comet down the sink drain, it clears up the backup. However, in the tub, it doesn't work as effective. As an alternative to getting the pipes snaked, any suggestions for a quick non-damaging way to clear up a slow draining bathtub?


----------



## Redwood (Nov 24, 2009)

Usually with bathtubs its a case of getting the hair out...
Try the tips at this link...
How to Fix a Clogged Bathtub Drain


----------



## travelover (Nov 24, 2009)

I use a flexible claw tool to reach in and pull out those nasty looking hairballs. They are usually close to the pop up drain entrance.

http://www.mcmelectronics.com/content/productimages/s4/22-9724.jpg


----------



## Redwood (Nov 24, 2009)

travelover said:


> I use a flexible claw tool to reach in and pull out those nasty looking hairballs. They are usually close to the pop up drain entrance.
> 
> http://www.mcmelectronics.com/content/productimages/s4/22-9724.jpg



Yes that Information and much more is included on the page at the link I posted...:agree:


----------



## travelover (Nov 25, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Yes that Information and much more is included on the page at the link I posted...:agree:



Oh and you think I actually read your whole link through before I posted, too?


----------



## kok328 (Nov 25, 2009)

As Redwood mentioned, the most common cause of tub clogs is hair.
Try a product called "Drain Purge", I haven't seen much that can compare to this.
Be darn sure to follow the directions or it will melt your pipes, make you go blind or burn your lungs.  It's concentrated phosphoric acid.


----------



## Redwood (Nov 25, 2009)

kok328 said:


> As Redwood mentioned, the most common cause of tub clogs is hair.
> Try a product called "Drain Purge", I haven't seen much that can compare to this.
> Be darn sure to follow the directions or it will melt your pipes, make you go blind or burn your lungs.  It's concentrated phosphoric acid.



Never used it...

Don't think I'll start now...


----------



## diyonthefly (Dec 3, 2009)

that claw looks like a neat product. gonna give it a try. anyone ever try putting nair down a drain?


----------



## Speedbump (Dec 4, 2009)

> anyone ever try putting nair down a drain?


Why not, as long as you wipe it off in less than 5 minutes.  Otherwise your drain might become irritated.


----------



## diyonthefly (Dec 4, 2009)

when the roto-rooter guy came one time, he gave us a container of enzyme and said to pour it down the drain once a month. anyone know if this stuff can be bought retail, and if so, where, and how much it costs?


----------



## Redwood (Dec 5, 2009)

Ahhh the famous Roto-Rooter "Blue Juice"....
Did you know there was a minimum sales quota of "Blue Juice" the Roto-Rooter Tech is required to sell each week?
Last I knew a friend of mine who worked at the company said it was $45.95 a gallon... I'll bet it's well over $50 by now...

If you feel compelled to buy miracle drain cures may I suggest Bio-Clean.
At least then you won't be paying the bloated mark up of a large corporation.

[ame=http://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1CHNG_enUS346US346&aq=f&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=bio+clean]bio clean - Google Search[/ame]


----------

